# ** My humble collection **



## Almost black. (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi all, here is my collection and as you can see, I don't have anything from MAC cause there's no MAC in stores here in Croatia unfortunately, but, I do have other stuff and here are my pics.

Please click for bigger picture.

*Here are my cleansers, scrubs&co. for my face:*



 



*Primers, foundations, concealers:*





*Blushes:*





*Shimmers, highlighters:*





*Eyeshadows, pigments:*



 

 



*Lipglosses, lipsticks&co.:*



 

 



*Eyeliners, lipliners:*



 






*Mascaras:*





*Brushes:*



 

 



*Sharpeners, eyeshadow bases and some things that I forgot to take pic od earlier:*






Thanks for watching!












You're welcome with questions if you have any!


----------



## n_c (Oct 10, 2008)

You've got great stuff!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Great Collection!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Oct 10, 2008)

Lovely collection!!  You have a lot of variety!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 11, 2008)

You should do an FOTD with all that stuff you have!!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 11, 2008)

That is a really nice collection!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_You should do an FOTD with all that stuff you have!!_

 
I will. I already have some, but pics are quite old so I'll take some new photos. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And thanks all


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)

I wouldn't call that humble... great collection.


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2008)

lovely collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 14, 2008)

great... nice stuff


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice ... how do you store it all?


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 14, 2008)

that's a great collection!!!


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AngelBunny* 

 
_Very nice ... how do you store it all?_

 
I own one cosmetic aluminium case similar to this one (have to get onw more, but not right now)






and a smaller cosmetic bag which is more like for travelling or something like that. And ofcourse, I hold all of my pencils and brushes in two cups.


----------



## User40 (Oct 15, 2008)

Lovely collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------

